# another of my bleach projects..this time on a denim jacket



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I had a pretty paper doily sitting around ,from a wedding we had gone to a few years ago,I had intended to frame it..the lights finally went on yesterday..and voila! my denim jacket went from plain to cool!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Wow. That's really nice.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful. Clever girl


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

That is so pretty


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Instructions please. That is so beautiful. I love it.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Love it


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool. How did you do that?


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow-the edges are so good-how did you get them so crisp?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

just mix 1/2 water,1/2 bleach put in a spray bottle,and using a stencil,pattern cut from a coloring book(use your imagination).stick it down,and spray.Be sure the shirt,or jacket is 100% cotton,and pat off the excess wetness,rinse in cold water..Do not let the mixture sit on for more than a few minutes,or holes will appear,especially in cotton t shirts.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

krashdragon said:


> Cool. How did you do that?


I traced a plate that was bigger than the doily,cut out the hole from a sheet of freezer paper,ironed that down first,then put the doily in the center..hope this helps.Most of my other projects were knock around t shirts,so I let the bleach fall where it wanted to


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very clever idea..thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What a pretty doily! nice job.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you! So clever, I would never have thought to use bleach for something like that. Your jacket came out so nice!


----------



## GatherNoDust (Aug 26, 2015)

Agree with others. Very cute and I'll have to try it.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty! Good job.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job.. Love it.. :sm24:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness......between you and the bowls and bettyirene(her hats).........we have a bunch of designers here......you guys are so smart!!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

You're brave to try this, but your jacket turned out well.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sooo very cool. I love the butterflies. You did good. You should start selling the T-shirts.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

You are so talented.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Love it, Maureen!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That sure did take your jacket up a few notches on the ladder of cuteness. I really like how that looks.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

oh wow ... I've seen 'tie dye' with bleach, but this takes it to a whole new level ... wonderful


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It is very clever! Beautiful


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. It takes a smart cookie to come up with this one.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Neat


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What a brilliant outcome. Thank you for sharing your wonderful idea.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. Are there pictures of your T shirts?


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Like that a lot!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

maureenb said:


> I had a pretty paper doily sitting around ,from a wedding we had gone to a few years ago,I had intended to frame it..the lights finally went on yesterday..and voila! my denim jacket went from plain to cool!


Indeed it did! Terrific!!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow!!! I have a jacket somewhere in a closet that is screaming at me to try this. Now to find a pattern!!!!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Fantastic...good job ...thanks for the instructions.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is great. How did you do it?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

doreen344 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Are there pictures of your T shirts?


I'm sure that I posted a few more pictures a way back,they may be on my previous posts..this one is one I made for fishing at our favorite resort.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your nice comments!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Would it be possible to use this method for putting quotes on a denim bag? How would you go about it?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sure,just trace out the words(,probably from a stencil),onto freezer paper,cut away the letters,iron the freezer paper with cut out letters,lightly..and spray.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Great idea. I love it!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Love the pattern and the work.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

maureenb said:


> just mix 1/2 water,1/2 bleach put in a spray bottle,and using a stencil,pattern cut from a coloring book(use your imagination).stick it down,and spray.Be sure the shirt,or jacket is 100% cotton,and pat off the excess wetness,rinse in cold water..Do not let the mixture sit on for more than a few minutes,or holes will appear,especially in cotton t shirts.


Did you just lay down the stencil or glue it with spray glue? Do you use a very fine mist for the spray to keep it from getting too wet? 
Your stencil came out perfectly. I can just imagine mine being a gloppy mess.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I traced some of my projects onto freezer paper and ironed it on..with the butterfly paper doily,however,I used spray adhesive,let it alone for 5 minutes,then put it on shirt,it is a light tack..


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Very cool! I never would have thought to do something like that. Now I might have to give it a try! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great idea, looks great


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to steal your idea.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

That is beautiful! Great job!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I was inspired by your bleach projects and was going to make matching tshirts for my DIL & GD. I could not find a colored baby onesie to save my life. So, I did the same thing only used spray color instead of bleach. My technique was a bit unpracticed, but it worked. No photos as it took so long for me to work through it, I had to finish and mail out without them. Thanks for the crafting idea!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That's not just cool, that's supercool. You could actually sell those on Etsy.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome! Love it and will try it soon. Many thanks for the great photo and sharing the instructions.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool indeed!! One of a kind!!


----------



## Deasert Jewel (Jun 5, 2016)

Fantastic you clever lady you! Haha


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Turned out so pretty, well done.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That came out wonderfully.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just love this! I must have missed your past bleach projects, and I am so sorry that I did.

Hazel


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

it was a bit of trial and error,from leaving the bleach on too long,and finding pin holes in all of the first tee shirts,now,it's bleach,and hand rinse in cold water. Within 5 minutes.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! how pretty!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I traced some of my projects onto freezer paper and ironed it on..with the butterfly paper doily,however,I used spray adhesive,let it alone for 5 minutes,then put it on shirt,it is a light tack..


Thanks, this sounds like a fun project.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a great technique. I really must give it a try. Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How super clever!! Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

